# how to findADA Aquasoil in Los Angeles



## Don Mariachi (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys,
i am from switzerland, but luckily i will be traveling to los angeles. it is very hard to get here ADA aquasoil Amazonia, so i hope to find it in los angeles. Does anyone know a store where i can buy it? or is there a internetstore where i could buy it (i have seen the official ada shop, but sending things by mail services cost too much (24 dollars).

Thank you very much for helping me out (let me know if you need something from europe, we have some plants you generally dont have)

greetings,
silvio


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

There are only two US distributors, both are forum sponsors: Aquarium Design Group and Aqua Forest Aquarium. No idea where either are located, but give them a call. They are the only two places in the US you can buy ADA product.


----------



## Don Mariachi (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reply,
ok i see, its even harder in the usa to get that stuff. there are in germany plenty of stores....

silvio


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

We do have Turface and SMS here though, which is a great substrate that's wicked cheap.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

If you plan on traveling around a bit while you're in the US, Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco is 6 hours by car from LA and they carry the full line of ADA products. The entire bay area and wine growing region to the north are reason enough to go, let alone the fish stores and public aquariums.


----------



## menguyen (Jun 21, 2009)

or you can order online and have them ship it to a familiar address


----------



## xx123j (Mar 10, 2010)

This is an old thread, but since it has been bumped. Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica is an ADA distributor. Nice planted tank store also. He stocks Amazonia I & II and other ada stuff.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

El Exorcisto said:


> They are the only two places in the US you can buy ADA product.


thats not true, i was at jojo's aquarium in sac and they had a boat load of ADA products for sale!


----------



## btan (Dec 20, 2009)

I would definitely reccommend Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica for your Aquasoil. I believe it's $48 USD for a 9L bag.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I can order from AFA to Boise, ID for something like $39 a bag. ADA assures that only its dedicated stores get a fair market price. Yes, it's the corporate monster you think it is; those of you near bonsai nurseries, buy akadama.


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

9L bag of aqua soil Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica is $39 plus tax. I would just order it online form the ada website. a few dollars cheaper and save your gas.


----------

